# Help Ending A Bad Bout Of A Collapsed Trachea?



## mrgisa (Aug 5, 2020)

Hi Everyone,


First post on the forums (hello everyone!). I've come here because I was hoping to get some advice...

Our dog Soondol (see my signature) is almost 12 and has gone through a lot of challenges (had surgery 5 years ago for a luxating patella for example) but we are having a very hard time lately. He has CHF/heart murmur, separation anxiety, and a collapsed trachea. About 3 years ago, we were able to help calm him during a rough coughing episode by holding him in a sitting position, snout tucked in a bit, along with Metacam and Hycodin to help relieve his symptoms. This would help calm him and eased the physical weight on his body. Prior to us figuring out what he had, going to the vet, diagnosing the problem, and getting the medication, he'd cough for hours straight and then stop out of exhaustion. Thankfully, it took about a few weeks but he was able to steadily recover. We gave him some Throat Gold as well, which really seemed to help. In due course, he was able to recover.

Soondol is not overweight, no one smokes, we don't use a collar on him, and, when things are normal, eats quite well (his mommy, who is an excellent chef, prepares meals for him as he's picky and needs a good food diet for his health)

Unfortunately, due to some bad timing, humid weather, and luck, he's going through another bout of the collapsed trachea. We have tried what we did in the past without success and almost 3 weeks in, it feels like he is getting worse. Soondol is quite light (about 2.8 kilos) and based on his weight, he's supposed to have 2.5 ml of the Hycodin every 6-8 hours. Given his heart, we tried starting him at 2.0 ml every 6-8 hours when he would have a coughing episode and after the first week, he seemed to get better, but got worse. Now, it seems we give him 1 ml every 3 hours or so and at times, even this is not enough to suppress his cough. We will sit with him to help calm him for hours on end. Sometimes, he can go for 5-6 hours without coughing but it's hard to see any progress and it seems like the medication barely works now. At night, it's been very hard, as for the past few days, he wakes up every 2-3 hours and requires us holding him and letting him fall asleep along the side of a pillow when he's "done" his coughing fit.

We don't expect him to live forever and we will do the right thing when the time comes but at times, it seems like a Jekyll/Hyde situation, where he is completely normal and then starts coughing and it goes downhill. I truly believe he still has life in him (he still loves his chicken snacks, although with the medication he is on, he's not eating his dinner as much as he used to [being picky] ) still wags his tail, still wants to go outside, still shows us his tummy and wants to be near us. I believe the medication he is on is making it harder for him to eat regularly (he seems dizzy c/o the Hycodin at times) but I truly feel he is not done yet...

I expect that it will be worse at night and I know I have to break the coughing cycle so his throat can heal, but we are at a loss of what to do. I'm trying to keep him indoors as much as possible at a comfortable temperature with the A/C on. We also ordered some CBD oil in the hopes that it will help him relax and ease any pain (I can't imagine how any creature would feel coughing for hours on end) and it will arrive soon but I'm just wondering if there is anything else we can try to help him not cough. If I can stop the coughing or minimize it, his throat will heal and he could get better, but we're at our wits end and our vet, as a generalist, seems limited in her ability to help. We give him some organic honey to help soothe his throat.

I wrote a lot but any advice or suggestions would be wonderful and sincerely appreciated.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

mrgisa said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> 
> First post on the forums (hello everyone!). I've come here because I was hoping to get some advice...
> ...





mrgisa said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> 
> First post on the forums (hello everyone!). I've come here because I was hoping to get some advice...
> ...





mrgisa said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> 
> First post on the forums (hello everyone!). I've come here because I was hoping to get some advice...
> ...


Hi,














Mark. My name is Marie.

My Snowball had a very serious heart attack (ruptured chordae tendineae) on March 3, 2016. Several days ago, and on another thread (Congestive Heart Failure by TwoCrows) ... I shared a more lengthy history of Snowball’s background In regard to his heart attack and,his collapsed trachea.

Do you have a cardiologist for Soondol? The reason I think that is important ... is so that you can make sure the cough is specifically related to the trachea and not Soondol’s heart. It took me a while, and with the guidance of Snowball’s cardiologist and regular vet (who practices both traditional and holistic medicine) to be comfortable in knowing if the cough was coming from the heart or trachea issues.

Snowball takes Pimobendan,, Enalapril, and Lasix for his heart. And, Hydrocodone that helps with coughing. He also has monthly laser/ acupuncture treatments that has helped tremendously in helping with his trachea and everything else health related. Snowball tends to cough if he is excited or feels stressed ... but, the meds and treatments have really helped him.

I absolutely think you are doing the right thing by keeping Soondol inside as much as possible ... and with air conditioning when it is hot and humid outside. The day before yesterday our air conditioning system broke down and Snowball started panting and coughing until I got him into a cooler environment and then he was okay again. The heat and humidity will make a dog with health issues sicker ... but, you sound as though you already know that.

My heart goes out to you and your precious Soondol. Please make sure you work closely with your vet and cardiologist when it comes to Soondol’s dosage of medications and supplements. The correct dosages of the right medications are so important ... and, only you and a good vet know your precious baby the best.


----------



## mrgisa (Aug 5, 2020)

Hi Marie,


Thank you for your reply. I'm so sorry to hear of all the stresses you have gone through with Snowball. Soondol also had a luxating patella? sp? and had surgery for this 5 years ago. As a result of the anesthetic, it irritated his throat. I would like to read more about your story and will try to find your post later. He's super handsome and cute! Thank you for sharing your pictures of him. 

The vet we work with does know of a cardiologist, so I think this is something I should look into. I guess I've lost a bit of faith in her (last time there was little she could do, not counting the medication but given his heart I will discuss with my wife today to book an appointment asap). Like most dogs, Soondol gets nervous at the vet and his heart rate goes way up. Still, a cardiologist couldn't hurt.

In the past, we took him to another vet who did some acupuncture on him. He was out like a light after the first session. I may try this again if the CBD oil is delayed.

I appreciate the advice you shared and time you took to write it. Thank you. Last evening was a bit better than usual (he went about 6 hours without needing meds) but his coughing fits were pretty rough last night. I'll post more if I can about what is going on later. If it helps anyone, it's worth it!


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Hi Mark, Welcome to SM. Soondool is adorable. I only wish we were meeting you under better circumstances. I'm so sorry he has to go through all these health challenges - Reading your post breaks my heart. You sound like you are doing all you can to stay on top of this and are an excellent daddy to Soondool. I'm praying you find answers...Soon! Please do stay in contact and keep us updated. You will find lots of encouragement here. I love your quote "Enjoy the small things because time waits for no one" - So very true!
🐶 🐾🌻


----------



## mrgisa (Aug 5, 2020)

Thank you for the kind welcome, Abella. It's so frustrating that he has to go through all these things and that we're essentially powerless to help him in many ways. I did call the vet and spoke with the secretary to see if we can book an appointment with a visiting cardiologist, who, if I recall correctly, is supposed to be in the area next Friday for another appointment. That feels like such a long time away. Honestly, my better half (aka Soondol's mommy aka mama bear) has done a lot of research as well. At this point, a good night's sleep would be a miracle! I don't think I've slept more than 3 hours straight in the past week or so but I guess it's training for when I become a father someday.

It's hard because I know he wants to go outside and sniff but I'm trying to keep him indoors as much as I can. We are living in a perpetual construction area (new subdivision) and although the humidity is down compared to lately, it's still windy and hot enough. I know he could handle it being outside and probably wouldn't cough, but I feel like that could impact him later on.

Thank you for the kind compliments about my quote. It was the first thing that came to mind when I was registering yesterday and in thinking about Soondol.

Still waiting on the CBD oil. Hopefully, that will make a difference in the short term. I sometimes think if he was more calm, he wouldn't get so excited, breathe so fast, cough as much, and heal.

Will post more as more info comes...


----------



## Coster (Oct 26, 2015)

Hi, I am so sorry to hear sad news about Soondol, I feel so bad the baby has to endure that My heart goes out to you. I have heard of a inhaler for dogs for throat that have collapsed tracheas it opens up the air in their throat. It something you can bring home and use it when the bouts happen. Check with your vet. Also check with your vet before giving the CBC oil to your baby , you don’t want any other medication he’s on Currently interfering with those medicine. I agree definitely make a appointment with a cardiologist too. I really hope your baby feels better so scary when this happens. Keep up the beautiful care and love your giving. Prayers for your Adorable Baby Soondol.


----------



## mrgisa (Aug 5, 2020)

Thank you, Coaster. I have heard and seen a few pictures of those inhalers too. Funny thing, as a child, I had chronic Asthma but with diet and environmental changes, it got a lot better. It's one of those things...we are strict on his weight (because of this condition, his heart, and leg) none of smoke, we used to take a daily walk, let him explore and sniff our yard outside, good food, lots of love and care, etc...but still. If I saw someone smoking with a dog, I think I'd lose my mind at the moment! :|

Thankfully, I managed to squeeze in an exam with our vet for tomorrow morning. I'm sure he'll have a blast @@ but through examining him and some x-rays, we can hopefully determine if this is just related to his trachea or elsewhere. If it is the latter, we can then schedule an appointment at a nearby University Animal Hospital for a detailed look.

I was also wondering about combinations with respect to the CBD oil and his medication, but he's just on the Hycodin at the moment and we tried some Metacam for a few days but it didn't really seem to have any affect. We were also given some sedatives a few months back for when we took him to the vet [think he pulled a muscle at the time] ) which have helped him sleep a bit better/longer at night. It looks like it won't even arrive until tomorrow, if then, anyhow so no worries about the combination of stuff for the time being.

I hope that someday, perhaps with genetic therapy/screening, this condition won't exist any more for any dog or owners to go through. Isn't it incredible the things we would do for our loved pet?

Mr. Gisa


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm so sorry you're going through this. At one point I heard of people using Cerenia to help with collapsed trachea. It's the med that helps when dogs are nauseous but seemed that it helped some Maltese with collapsed trachea. It's fairly benign, given when when dogs come out of surgery or are throwing up. I think I would head to a good Veterinary University with Soondol.


----------



## mrgisa (Aug 5, 2020)

Thank you for your consolation. I'm so touched, in fact, with everyone posting well wishes.

A few corrections I need to state (a lack of proper sleep does have an impact on our cognitive abilities). Soondol is actually almost 13 and does not have CHF yet (just a heart murmur). We brought him to the vet today and after an x-ray, they concluded it's just his collapsed trachea (no fluid build up in the lungs - phew). They gave him a more powerful sedative/hycodin mix which has worn off and are looking into procuring an elixir from the nearby University vet hospital (which we used last time) that has the benefits of metacam/hycodin/sedative all in one.

The vet (a different one than our regular one) does not suggest CBD oil due to the risk of THC being in it, but we are confident in the product we bought and are going to try it in small amounts anyway. Hopefully, between this and the elixir, he'll stop coughing enough/start healing and get back to normal.

I'll post again if anything changes. Thank you all for being so sweet! Hope you all have a wonderful weekend!

Mr. Gisa


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Hi Mark. I agree with Sue (Snowbody) that a good University school might help. As for Cerenia, Snowball’s vet recommends it for nausea and upset stomach.

However, for any of Snowball’s vet and cardiology visits ... he is prescribed and takes Gabapentin to help keep him calmer and less stressed.

As for CBD oil ... it does sound as though you have done your homework in regard to that. Dr. Krisi said with a legit CBD oil is fine for Snowball. However, I haven’t ordered it yet ... but, think I will do so.

As for any heart murmur ... my personal opinion is that this should be followed closely. One thing that gives me peace of mind with Snowball having a cardiologist ... is that I get to be there with Snowball at the examining table as his echocardiogram is being done by the doctor. I am able to talk and pet Snowball and that usually helps keep our fluff babies calmer and feeling more secure. In addition, Dr. Tyrrell guides me through the full echocardiogram ... verbally telling me how everything looks ... while also pointing out on the screen the areas he is examining. The echo will show you if there is any enlargement of the heart, too. Yes, it is a more expensive exam ... however, worth if it can help save chances of ending up in the ER with a multi-thousand dollar visit.

I might not have mentioned that after Snowball’s heart attack ... he had dental surgery for some tooth extractions. He was in surgery for well over an hour and came out with flying colors. Then after that he had surgery for oxalate stone surgery ... and, again, did extremely well! And, then one more dental cleaning and tooth extraction the following year! So, with all of this ... and, how well Snowball did after such a serious heart attack ... I hope it gives hopes to others like you.

I hope you know I am just sharing thoughts and information on things that have helped me with Snowball’s health issues. I look forward to updates on Soondol. He looks so adorable.

I am going to try and attach pictures of Snowball with his cardiologist. And, one with Snowball with our beloved Dr. Krisi.












... he I


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Welcome, Mark and Soondol  Oh goodness what a cutie pie! I'm so sorry to hear of your baby's declining health. I second what's been said--you are an excellent dad to him. I hope and pray you can keep him as comfortable as possible.


----------



## mrgisa (Aug 5, 2020)

Thank you again for your reply, Marie. I have to say that Snowball is a trooper to go through all that.  Dogs are tough, aren't they? Given all that Soondol has gone through, I am still amazed at his strength (he's earned the nickname of Ha Yeon Saja (White Lion) in Korean.

We are looking into a cardiologist but it's more complicated. I will explain more below. If he can recover fully, for sure, we'll look into a cardiologist in the near future. I'm fairly confident this is related to his trachea only, as if it were related to his heart, I don't think he'd be here.

Soondol _loves _(insert sarcasm) the vet and will usually shake like a leaf. The University hospital is no better. What amazes me is that he can recognize the route to both the University Hospital and vet very quickly.

His teeth are also starting to go bad (we tried brushing but it is what it is). I think I mentioned in my original post that he had surgery for a luxating patella and the anesthetic they use requires a tube to be put in the throat, which upset his throat and aggravated his CT (this was about 4-5 years ago). We were actually considering a visit to the cardiologist to see if dental work could be done (we worried about infections and pain) but unfortunately, that is a problem on the back burner.

I do think that the medications have an affect on his stomach, but I would also say he has an appetite and can be picky. Thankfully, he mowed down his dinner tonight and without coughing too.

I appreciate you taking the time to share the information you did. When I was looking on Google for advice, I was surprised to see how little I could find, but I think Soondol is going through an advanced stage of this horrible disease.

As for how he is doing...well, unfortunately, he had a really really rough night last night. Like coughing about every hour and taking longer and longer to calm down. My wife was in tears at about 8 AM. I took him outside to do his business (which he did, while coughing, poor thing) and kept him downstairs with me to give my wife a break. His morning was a little better but not much, so we called the vet again, who thankfully agreed to a) give him a sedative to calm him down for at least 5-6 hours and b) to stop the Hycodin, since it doesn't really have much affect now and replace it with codeine. I sat with him while he slept all day and held him while he coughed in trying to calm him down. To my surprise, when I took him outside during a bout, he actually stopped, did his business, came in, ate all his dinner, drank some water, and still isn't coughing. But then he started coughing again about 15 minutes later and our next dose isn't for another 2 and half hours...

My wife and I are having the conversation we don't want to have but have to have. It's almost been a month, the medicines we are giving him aren't helping, and he doesn't seem to be getting better. We haven't slept more than 3-4 hours in a row for the past 2 weeks and we dare not leave him alone at him for fear of what that could do to him/being alone and dying by himself. We've agreed to try the codeine/cbd oil/elixir but if those don't work, we might have to put him down. We are struggling to come to grips with this, but the sad reality is that his quality of life is seemingly non-existent now and it's killing us to see him suffer this way. We are fully committed to ensuring he does not suffer but at this point, we don't know what to do to get him to stop coughing, heal, and come back. If he were a human, we could put him in the hospital, hook him up to an IV, give him oxygen when it's hard to breathe...but it's obviously more complicated than that.

I hope no one else has to go through this but if someone is, hopefully what you are sharing/what I'm writing might help.

Thanks for the kind compliment Zooey'smom. All we can do is our best...

Here's a few pics of Soondol. First one was soon after his luxating patella surgery (you can see the scar there on his back leg if look closely) and of one of him in our car.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Those pictures are so precious. My heart is with you, your wife, and your darling Soondol right now.


----------



## mrgisa (Aug 5, 2020)

Thank you Zooeysmom. That means a lot.

It...is with a very heavy heart that I write that we put Soondol down today. Last night was very rough and after a month of a steady decline, something had to be done. I'm quite the optimist and wanted to give it more time but even I couldn't deny that he was getting steadily worse. Last night, he spent 2 hours straight coughing and woke up every 1-2 hours, even with the codeine/CBD oil. My wife had shown me a post somewhere about it not being selfish to consider euthanasia when it affects your sleep (I drive and I don't think I could ever forgive myself, even when fully rested, if I ever hurt someone because of my actions in a car). At near 13 and a month into this...

I took him downstairs with me this morning to give my wife some space and held him but he was becoming more...defiant? in terms of not wanting to be held. He seemed to want more space than usual, even if he was coughing. His tail was half way up and I dare say that the codeine was worse for him than the hycodin. I know we did our best but I will always wonder if I could have prevented some things, changing the end result.

We agreed, after realizing he couldn't eat, drink, sleep, walk, or do literally _anything_ without coughing that it was time. It just wasn't life for him or us and he was becoming more and more in pain and more unlike himself. I took him for a quick carried walk on our yard and let him sniff a bit but even then he was coughing.

As a child, when we put our family dog Tigger down, we took her to the park before we went and I still recall her running happily through the grass. I wanted to do the same at a nearby. Unfortunately, he was still coughing at the time, but we did get him an Iced Capp (cold coffee like drink that he loves) and he drank quite a bit (being thirsty no doubt!). He had a brief break but then began again.

The nurse mentioned her dog had the same issue. In the end, it didn't seem painful for him (he was sedated) and very quick (5 seconds or so). We stayed with him for quite some time after and left some of our clothes, some snacks, etc...in a box that is like a temporary coffin for him. We decided to cremate him and should get his ashes back in about 3 weeks.

I just wanted to thank you all for reading, posting, and your support. I know that these are just words/electrons over the Internet, but they helped during an excruciating time. I would wish this upon no one and I truly hope that someone going through this can get some answers here.

I also ask you to give your precious pets and loved ones a kiss and to treasure them because life is too short.

My wife and I have agreed not to get a dog for a very long time, if ever. It's almost bedtime and it's frightening for us, as he used to sleep with us at night, esp. lately with him being sick. On the one hand, we wont wake up to his coughing but on other other, when we wake up in the morning, there will be no Soondol. I feel like the world has been stripped of so many colours. It feels so empty...but perhaps in time, we can heal.

For those who have a dog with this accursed disease, I would strongly advise the following:

1) if you think your dog has it, get it looked into by a vet ASAP so you can start managing it and prolonging your dog's quality of life. You'll know by their breathing patterns, the goose honk/reverse cough.
1) strongly avoid walking/going out on hot/humid days. It's just not worth it to aggravate their throat. If you smoke and have a pet, quit. Get a humidifier if necessary and an air purifier for where you sleep (it's good for your own health too).
2) consider some suppliments that are beneficial for their throat (Throat Gold really helped us when he went through this several years ago). 
3) Avoid leashed collars - go with a harness instead (less pressure on throat).
4) Keep their weight down too - this will help!
5) vets are tricky - it isn't their pet, so do some research and consider scenarios/alternate opinions where possible. Why the vet gave us codeine pills for a dog with a collapsed trachea is still leaving me scratching my head. But unfortunately, it seems like there is little you can do with this particular problem.
6) that said, please consider purchasing a dog from a breeder with good references - no one needs to go through this and as it seems genetic in many ways, it is in that sense, preventable.
7) breaking the cycle of coughing immediately is crucial when this happens. If surgery/stents/rings is necessary, also consider doing dental work at the same time, since anesthetics could aggravate a sensitive throat and your dog needs clean teeth too!
8) in the end, I feel that it has to be about your dog and their quality of life. If they are not really living, it's not fair to them and it's more for you.

I know every case is different, but if anyone needs advice, post here or send a message and I'll try to share/help.

Thank you again everyone. I wish you all nothing but the best. Here's a couple more I found of Soondol that made me smile.




























RIP little buddy. We miss you more than words can ever say...

Sincerely,
Mark


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm so sorry, Mark. Crying while reading your beautiful post and seeing those adorable pictures. Soondol was one very loved dog. It is so sweet of you to share your experience and knowledge with others. You will definitely help many more Maltese. Sending love to you and your wife. Take care.


----------



## mrgisa (Aug 5, 2020)

Thank you zooeysmom for your sweet words. I actually burst into tears reading them. I'm sorry I made you cry as well. I can be logical when I write, of course, I'm not cold-hearted or made of stone. When I sniffed his cushion when we came home (and I dreaded this like nothing else) I cried too. I don't think I've cried this much in my entire life. It's...so harsh that dogs don't get to live very long. I would gladly give 10 years of my life for even 2 or 3 of his. Thank you for being so sweet...

This is so hard for us but I know deep down that is was the right thing to do. No more pain or suffering and not prolonged for our benefit. I know he is in a better place now with his Grandpa (who he loved) and is eating, playing, and running happily as can be. 

I also forgot to add this video which was really well done IMHO: 




Take care of yourselves everyone and treasure what you have. It's all we can do.


Mark


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Mark, I am so sorry. I too, am crying along with you and your wife. Your tribute to your precious angel Soondol is so touching and beautiful. 

Your words show what a kind, wise, and sensitive man you are ... Soondol was so blessed to have you and your wife as his loving and devoted parents. 

I am keenly aware how precious each moment is with our sweet babies. Just last night, I felt so sad looking into Snowball’s eyes and seeing how the cataracts have changed things for him In the past several months. It is a stark reminder of his age and how precious every moment counts. There have been many tears lately, and in the middle of the night ... because I dread thinking about losing him. But, like you and your wife ... I would never want him to suffer when things become too much for him. 

Thank you for sharing all the wonderful pictures of Soondol. He was adorable. 

Mark, I pray you and your wife will be blessed to feel Soondol’s angelic spirit touch and surround you with all the love, comfort, and peace ... that both of you so unselfishly gave to your darling Soondol. 

Love to you and your wife,

Marie


----------



## mrgisa (Aug 5, 2020)

Thank you for your reply Marie. I'm sorry I made others cry, but I understand it. Truthfully, a few years ago, when I would think about the end, I would tear up. I always knew this day would come but somehow, I thought we had more time. It's been so many tears, weeping, crying, laughing for us both...processing is hard of course but step by step. We have so many good memories, so I'm grateful for them and am trying to hold onto them. At other times, I try to look at all the meds and stuff that he was on. I guess what I'm trying to say is that I would want everyone to go out and make some good memories and treasure all the big things little and small. You can't make those afterwards.

It's hard...I ask myself why dogs can't live longer but then the thought of what it would be like having to him go later. Maybe if they could live as long as us? But such is the way things are...

Thank you kindly for your compliments. I'm just me and we owed it to him to do our best. As you all have lovely Malteses' you understand how precious and incredible they are. In so many ways, dogs are so much better than people but I can also understand why someone who never raised one might think I'm crazy.

Soondol's hearing was starting to go too, but we took it as a blessing because of his anxiety. Seeing his pink ears turn more blackish? was hard. Getting older is a strange thing. I know it's part of the cycle of life but it's a tough thing we all have to comprehend and go through. Sorry, I'm just rambling here as I try to make more sense of all of this. I'm so glad that you treasure the time you have with Snowball. Know that he is loved and that you have been doing your best for him. Dogs truly deserve that. I'm so grateful that I've been in the position to do what I can without worrying (too) much about money. I'm not rich but have finally settled down so to speak after returning home after living abroad. It took about 5-6 years to do that and money was tight. We moved a lot and it was hard. Harder on him too probably, but I also know that him being with us was his home. Sigh...I can't imagine how anyone goes through something like this with money troubles. Sometimes, I hate the way things are in this world for that reason. Sick children, sick spouses, sick pets...but that said, even money can only go so far. At least we were able to do what had to be done when it had to be done.

The vet called to give us consolations and I'm glad she did. The next step might have been a stent in his throat but with Covid, I don't know if they could have slotted him in for surgery in time. The cost and risks involved were substantial and although I feel his life was too short, I know he had lived a good one in many ways too. For him to be in our arms was I think, more important than in an Operating Room. At least he got to pass being held by his mom, with his dad nearby. I sang a song to him that I find peaceful when I'm trying to accept the serenity of things. Perhaps it might help others for when they are having a hard time? It's MLK by U2. It's a soft hymn so to speak but very beautiful and peaceful.

I want to clarify as a layperson (I'm not a vet) that the medicine, while not ideal in the typical pill form, goes down his throat and into his tummy - not his trachea. I'm sure it might have irritated it and didn't help but as a pill form, it's okay. The more we reflect, the more we realize that this was inevitable. Lately, at night, for the past few months or so? while he was sleeping, he would start to have heavy breathing and would wake up, almost like sleep apnea. I think that this was, in fact, the progression of the collapsing trachea. This is something that, if your dog suffers from it, might be something to keep an eye on. We couldn't live in a bubble forever, but knowing this now, I think we would have tried harder to minimize the risks of outdoors. It hasn't helped that we've had a very humid/hot summer either but Mother Nature does her thing and 400 + years of burning things has had an effect on things...

I tell myself he will always be here in spirit and that he is in Heaven now, with his grandpa, eating a bone and wagging his tail. It's so strange how such a small creature can have such an influence on us but as short as it was, I am still grateful for the time I had with him.

Here's a few more. No one else needs to reply, unless you really want to:










Dogs are a little weird sometimes, aren't they?


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

These pictures just melt my heart so much  You don't have to be sorry for making us cry--we all love and support each other and share in the grieving process. It is good to cry. 

I definitely believe our dogs go to Heaven--love that visual you have of Soondol with his grandpa <3 I know it will be very hard to imagine living life here on Earth without him, but you will be reunited one day.

Also, I definitely think you made the right decision on Soondol's healthcare. I would never put Zooey through a surgery at this age. I think that would just be cruel to make their last days, weeks, months miserable. You made the compassionate decision for him. 

(((Hugs))))


----------



## Mikey’s mommy (Aug 11, 2020)

mrgisa said:


> Thank you Zooeysmom. That means a lot.
> 
> It...is with a very heavy heart that I write that we put Soondol down today. Last night was very rough and after a month of a steady decline, something had to be done. I'm quite the optimist and wanted to give it more time but even I couldn't deny that he was getting steadily worse. Last night, he spent 2 hours straight coughing and woke up every 1-2 hours, even with the codeine/CBD oil. My wife had shown me a post somewhere about it not being selfish to consider euthanasia when it affects your sleep (I drive and I don't think I could ever forgive myself, even when fully rested, if I ever hurt someone because of my actions in a car). At near 13 and a month into this...
> 
> ...


----------



## Mikey’s mommy (Aug 11, 2020)

I’m so sorry about your dog..I just came across your post while researching collapsed trachea for my 13 year old Maltese. He started coughing on Thursday and by Saturday night was not stopping. Took him to the Vet on Sunday and was diagnosed with collapsed trachea. Same meds as your dog did not help. I haven’t slept much. I called the vet again this morning and he changed the frequency of the meds. It’s 3am and not much help but only for an hour of no coughing. I’m scared this might get worse. My dog is always home, we don’t smoke, he has never worn a collar, he only walks outside at night. I’m trying to find help but seems as if there’s nothing more than the same meds...


----------



## mrgisa (Aug 5, 2020)

Zooeysmom, I will reply to your post after I reply to Mikey's mommy's post.

Mikey's mommy, I am so so so sorry to hear that you are going through this. No one should have to go through this. I don't know if anything I wrote was of help.

I'm so glad you are trying your best to help your angel. Sadly, it seems that there is very little that vets can do for a collapsed trachea (I'll call it CT from now on). I assume that the vet either took an x-ray or fluoroscopy? Did he or she mention how far along the CT might be? Apparently, there are levels? of how bad it can be. My wife, in doing research heard of a Yorkie who went through this all of a sudden at 16 and passed away later that day. It would seem this is a progressive disease and that when it happens, there isn't much that can be done.

Sedatives from the vet can give your pet some relief and stop the coughing. When we took Soondol there, it helped him for a bit and even giving him that little bit of peace was worth it.

The day after we put him down, we were talking and I realized...what if I was coughing, non stop, for hours at a time? What if I were so hot but couldn't stop coughing? I couldn't drink, eat, or move because it would trigger it? That would be hell for anyone and that gave me a bit of solace in knowing we did the right thing.

Know that we are praying for you that your angel can heal. As your angel's owner, I know how excruciating it is to see your dog go through this. I'm so grateful that my wife and I could sort of take turns helping and I hope and pray you have some support. Hopefully, Mikey will recover quickly and easily.


----------



## mrgisa (Aug 5, 2020)

Thank you, Zooey'smom, for your kind words. Honestly, we've been going through a very hard time. I can't explain how close we were to him and how central he was to us, but it feels like someone stole all of the beauty of life, drained so many colours, and put a hook in our heart. We try to talk about the good memories and funny times and then we see something that reminds us of him and we are just a mess. Thankfully, we have each other. Without each other, I don't know if we'd still be here.

Thank you for what you said about heaven. I'm holding onto that as much as I can. How do people get though this? We knew this would happen someday but it was too soon and not the right way...

Thank you as well for the words you said about our decision. Some part of me will wonder about stenting but I don't think he could have made it that long and with his heart murmur, leg, teeth...time can certainly be cruel in more ways than one. I'm also holding onto the fact that he's no longer in pain and can fully be his healthy self again.

Thank you again for your kind words. I wish I could say this is getting easier but perhaps someday it will be a little easier...


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Mark, it is completely normal to be engulfed in grief right now. Trust that God and time will heal your hearts. It will take time. I have been through pet loss way too many times because I've always had a large pet family. When I think of losing my current dogs, it is the most heart sinking feeling imaginable. But, I remind myself that God sent them to me and even after we are separated by death, we will be reunited for eternity one day. 

We are always here to listen whenever you need to talk.


----------



## Mikey’s mommy (Aug 11, 2020)

mrgisa said:


> Zooeysmom, I will reply to your post after I reply to Mikey's mommy's post.
> 
> Mikey's mommy, I am so so so sorry to hear that you are going through this. No one should have to go through this. I don't know if anything I wrote was of help.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for the prayers. He finally slept two hours and so did I after giving him the hydrocodone medication and steroid. He has been a bit calmer today and he ate. I’m just praying he gets better soon. I will call the vet and find out what level is his CT is at! Our Mikey is just as spoiled and babied as yours was! I have more photos of Mikey than my adult children. Lol. Thank you so much for your feedback and prayers.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Mark, I am so sorry on you great loss of your little boy.
I read your story and it brought tears to my eyes, I understand 
that deep hurt that no words can express 
.
My Matilda went home to Heaven's Rainbow Bridge Jan 15th 2017 of CHF, 
It was a total surprise to my husband and I, that day was wonderful, but as 
I look back my Matilda was restless, it amazes me how much they love us,
I think my Matilda wanted us to have that wonderful memory before she left us.
I think your little Soondol new he was going home to Heaven's Rainbow Bridge and
he wanted you to know he loved you and was glad you helped him go home.
I can't wait to go to heaven, its going to be a wonderful blessing to be with my Matilda 
once again. Just think Mark one day you will be with little Soondol, he will have a new body
no more pain, he will be able to breath without coughing, he will run and is so happy, he's just waiting for you and your wife 
I pray at night when those quiet times come and tears flow down your faces you can remember all the wonderful years of joy and laughter and memories only you and your wife share will comfort you.

There were many nights and days of tears of little sleep and that deep loneliness of not having my Matilda 
I prayed for my heart to be healed, it took me 2 1/2 years until I could open my heart 
GOD has perfect timing and he loves us and only wants to give us his best, sure enough I found my little girl 
Geneva, she is a retired show girl and it took those years for her to be ready for me.
She has filled my empty heart, she is as close as can be perfect. 
Now when I think of my Matilda each night I only remember her well, happy and always a delight. 
I will be praying for you and your wife 
I'm so glad you found us 
I love your pictures


----------



## Pam Oranski (Jul 22, 2020)

mrgisa said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> 
> First post on the forums (hello everyone!). I've come here because I was hoping to get some advice...
> ...


I just now read your post. First your baby is adorable. I want to say my baby had a collapsing trachea for over 3 years. She just passed 2 weeks ago. it sounds as if you have done a lot of research and for that I commend you. I too did a lot of research on CT. There is a lot to learn. I am going to direct you to an excellent FB site. The administrator name is Karen. Please tell her PAm sent you. She is wonderful. She will offer you a lot of information, great advice and support. It is called COLLAPSING TRACHEA IN SMALL DOGS PLUS Largineal Paraylais . Good luck on your journey.


----------



## Coster (Oct 26, 2015)

I am so sorry for your loss of Soondol, I as well have tears rolling down my face, what a beautiful pictures of soondol happy go lucky , he was so loved and cared for and left paw prints in your heart and touched you forever just remember it’s never ever goodbye it’s see you later. Just try to remember you’ll see him in a few years to come. They come to us now and give us the privilege to have their love and give us such love compassionship that no other can image. Bless you and cherish all your treasured memories of your darling Soondol.


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

"_You were my favorite Hello and my hardest goodbye"_

Mark, I'm so sorry for your loss of precious Soondool - Tears flowed seeing the many adorable pictures you posted and reading through your memories and the amazing care you provided Soondool....your obvious heartwarming love for him...and sadly his suffering. I struggled with what to write....What words would comfort and encourage at a time like this??? I have never lost a "soul mate" pet and some say you can't understand unless you've walked a mile in another mans shoes. But I can pray for you and your wife. I'm praying you will find comfort in knowing that Soondool is now pain free, playing & running with all the other beautiful maltese that have gone to the Rainbow Bridge before him....He is anxiously waiting for the day you and your wife will be with him again...That will be a great day of celebration! And I'm praying your heart will begin healing and when your tears start flowing your mind will be flooded with all the wonderful happy times you shared with your beloved Soondool.... and that in some small way you will find comfort in knowing how much we here on SM care & are holding you up in our prayers. Hugs!

I read this very true quote:
_"You left...and forgot to tell my heart...how to go on without you."

I'm not sure if you have heard the story of the "Rainbow Bridge" I have added it below._


----------



## mrgisa (Aug 5, 2020)

Thank you all very much for your replies. They have been so incredibly positive, kind, compassionate, wise, and wonderful and my wife and I are so grateful to read them. You are all superstars, as far as I am concerned. Thank you.

Yesterday was perhaps the hardest day. I suppose the reality of him being gone and not coming back is something we cannot ignore. It's strange to think that when I leave the house and come back, that he won't be waiting for me, or if I go to the bathroom he doesn't come and sit next to me (why he did that lol is beyond me). I do expect to have more tears and grief but it is a bit easier today for several reasons. One of them is knowing that we will either see him relatively soon or when our time comes as well (more about that in a future post).

Thank you Zooey'smom for your kind offer of being there (and for being here) as we work through this. I try to be a kind and generous person and will try to help others in need when I can.

Mikey'smom, I'm so so relieved to hear that he slept well, took the medication, and ate. For whatever reason, Soondol had a hard time eating at times, especially when it first started. We still think it was a side effect of either the Metacam (most likely) or Hycodin but it was very very scary not to see him eat at first, for the obvious reasons. I took a picture of us as he ate some chicken snacks after a few days and we were so happy to see that. I know now that he still had to go but that he ate gave us more time and I'm grateful for that. We will keep praying that he makes a quick and healthy recovery!

Part of what makes CT so...horrible is that it is cyclical and tricky to heal. Food and water have to go through your throat, but if it is irritated, you cough. You cough, it gets more and more irritated...

As time went on, there were times when he'd try to eat, but it was almost like he was being ultra picky? Now normally, if he wasn't hungry or didn't like his food, he'd sniff his bowl and go to his house...but this was different. He'd try to eat? but hit the side of the bowl, almost as if he were trying to tip it over. I partly think that he was nauseous and/or dizzy from the meds. He still ate while he was sick, but not as often unfortunately. It was a miracle to us when he did. Thankfully, he did eat a few times and when he did, he had quite the appetite!

Sorry, I really went off on a tangent there, but just wanted to relay the challenges we had at the time. Anyhow, I'm so glad he is doing better. In past experiences, as he would heal, he would cough less and could go longer without medication. Obviously, you don't want him to be excited or stressed (physically or environmentally) but hopefully, he'll heal quickly and get back to his normal self. I'm not exactly sure if there are levels per se? but I know there are different places where there can be issues. Either way, your vet will know lots and keeping in frequent contact with him or her is an excellent idea.

Be sure to take care of yourself as well: too often, we focus on others who need us and neglect ourselves. Don't feel guilty about taking a short break if you can or doing something you enjoy. I know I felt a bit bad trying to do this at times, but I also realized that if I wasn't recharged, I couldn't be the best dad to help, and it really did help me be as patient, kind, and compassionate as I could be.

Strange how we have more pictures of him than our family members, isn't it?! 

Matilda'smommy, I'm so sorry for your loss! Sometimes, I wonder if it would have been easier for him and everyone if he went suddenly, but we don't get to make those choices and just have to accept them for what they are. I truly believe that dogs are the most generous creatures and will give until they can't anymore and I see that in Matilda.

I agree: in many ways I can't wait to go see him too! I wonder if all dogs get to play together in heaven?

Thank you so much for your prayers. I think we can all see that Matilda was truly loved and treasured. I don't know many things but I do know that dogs know when they are loved.  I'm so glad Geneva came to you when you were ready and that you both found each other. Someday, you will all be in heaven together. Won't it be neat to see how Matilda and Geneva interact with each other? I'm sure that Soondol is with Tigger, Piglet, Trey, Geomdol and my mother and father in law at the moment.

Pam, I'm so sorry for your loss. It is so sad that others have had to or will need to go through this. I hope things are a little easier and that your heart is a bit more at peace. I'm not on FB but I will try to go to that site later on. Thank you so much for relaying it to me and for sharing it with us. As I share my story, I truly hope that it will pop up for those who are struggling on Google and through all of our posts, that it can help others who are going through this who have no idea what to do.

Coster, thank you kindly for your consolations. They really do mean a lot. You are right: we will see him soon enough. And he's no longer in pain or suffering and free. As hard as it is at times without him, I know we did right by that and that he can be at peace. Dogs are so incredible and give our life so much meaning. My wife and I can now say that we are so grateful to have had the time we did with him.

Abella, thank you too for your consolations. I'm not going to lie: reading your post brought tears to my eyes too but it was worth it to see the beautiful poem. It is so hard to find the words to help another, isn't it? But I felt your sorrow, along with others, and your compassion, and we are so grateful. Thank you. Rereading the poem fully still brings tears to my eyes, but I can smile a bit too.

Thank you all for your beautiful posts, the time you took to write them, and you kind compassion, wisdom, and advice. I wrote a lot here and will end for now. There is something else I will post tomorrow but I wrote a lot and will end here.

BTW, I watched "a dog's purpose" the other night and recommend it, especially if you are going through the loss of dog. That gave me a little bit of peace somehow...

Take care everyone!


Sincerely,
Mark


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Mark, I was thinking of you when I heard this song on the radio today. I burst into tears, it is so beautiful.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

mrgisa said:


> Thank you again for your reply, Marie. I have to say that Snowball is a trooper to go through all that.  Dogs are tough, aren't they? Given all that Soondol has gone through, I am still amazed at his strength (he's earned the nickname of Ha Yeon Saja (White Lion) in Korean.
> 
> We are looking into a cardiologist but it's more complicated. I will explain more below. If he can recover fully, for sure, we'll look into a cardiologist in the near future. I'm fairly confident this is related to his trachea only, as if it were related to his heart, I don't think he'd be here.
> 
> ...


Soondol is beautiful. What a lovely smile. He looks happy regardless of what he is going through lately.


mrgisa said:


> Thank you Zooeysmom. That means a lot.
> 
> It...is with a very heavy heart that I write that we put Soondol down today. Last night was very rough and after a month of a steady decline, something had to be done. I'm quite the optimist and wanted to give it more time but even I couldn't deny that he was getting steadily worse. Last night, he spent 2 hours straight coughing and woke up every 1-2 hours, even with the codeine/CBD oil. My wife had shown me a post somewhere about it not being selfish to consider euthanasia when it affects your sleep (I drive and I don't think I could ever forgive myself, even when fully rested, if I ever hurt someone because of my actions in a car). At near 13 and a month into this...
> 
> ...





mrgisa said:


> Thank you Zooeysmom. That means a lot.
> 
> It...is with a very heavy heart that I write that we put Soondol down today. Last night was very rough and after a month of a steady decline, something had to be done. I'm quite the optimist and wanted to give it more time but even I couldn't deny that he was getting steadily worse. Last night, he spent 2 hours straight coughing and woke up every 1-2 hours, even with the codeine/CBD oil. My wife had shown me a post somewhere about it not being selfish to consider euthanasia when it affects your sleep (I drive and I don't think I could ever forgive myself, even when fully rested, if I ever hurt someone because of my actions in a car). At near 13 and a month into this...
> 
> ...


Mark I am so sorry to read this post. You tried so hard to help your sweet Soondol. Sometimes we can’t help and the only choice we have is letting them go. 
I know you are broken hearted. Soondol is breathing fine and at peace now. He is with you forever. 
May God heal your broken heart in time. 😢


----------



## Mollys mom (Oct 23, 2019)

mrgisa said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> 
> First post on the forums (hello everyone!). I've come here because I was hoping to get some advice...
> ...


----------



## Bubble boy (Apr 10, 2020)

mrgisa said:


> Thank you Zooeysmom. That means a lot.
> 
> It...is with a very heavy heart that I write that we put Soondol down today. Last night was very rough and after a month of a steady decline, something had to be done. I'm quite the optimist and wanted to give it more time but even I couldn't deny that he was getting steadily worse. Last night, he spent 2 hours straight coughing and woke up every 1-2 hours, even with the codeine/CBD oil. My wife had shown me a post somewhere about it not being selfish to consider euthanasia when it affects your sleep (I drive and I don't think I could ever forgive myself, even when fully rested, if I ever hurt someone because of my actions in a car). At near 13 and a month into this...
> 
> ...


It’s been 6 months since I had to put bubbles down , two years before I had to put my other dog honey down. He has something wrong with his throat.. bubbles has cushions disease. It was very hard to go through this. I loved my boys. When bubbles pasted I didn’t think that I would get another pup. But not to long ago I found this web site and I seen all the cute babies on it, plus my grandson that I was A guardian to. Was able to be part of his moms family again . This has been really hard because I have been with him for twelve years and he seems like more my son than my grandson. So now he comes and stays with me sometimes, with is nice. But it has been really lonely for me at times. So after seeing the cuties here , I decides to find a breeder and get another Maltese. Tomorrow I will be seeing her for the first time! I’m so happy to be able to do this! But I am a little fearful of taking on a puppy again. I know they can be challenging at times. But I figure I will get use to it.it feels like I will be able to have a puppy to love and I will not have to be alone all the time.


----------



## mrgisa (Aug 5, 2020)

Thank you for the song Zooeysmom. I won't lie: I thought I'd be okay, but my wife and I were bawling within 10 seconds. It got a bit easier as the song went on though. Thank you for sharing that with us. For you and the others, I've linked the song I mentioned before: 




Thank you for your consolations Dixie's Mama. You are right, we tried so hard in many ways and the only right choice was to let him go. In some ways, I feel I am healing slowly and in others, I feel like there is an anchor on my heart and a shadow over the sun, so to speak. I do feel like he is with us and in Heaven. More to come about that soon. Thank you for your kind words.

Molly's mom, I can't see what you wrote (just what you quoted).

Bubble boy, I'm very sorry for your both of your losses too. My brother in law has two yorkies who both have cushing disease. Putting down any loved animal is hard but seeing them sick or suffering beforehand is heart-wrenching. It sounds strange but I'm so grateful to be in a time where there was something I could do about it, if that makes any sense. I'm so glad your family trouble passed and that your heart was able to heal. Malteses (all dogs really) are so beautiful. You must be excited though! Be sure to contact their references. I'm sure everything will work out well. You'll have to post a picture of your pup if you decide to get one!

What I wanted to write yesterday was about an animal communicator. It sounds really strange, perhaps phony or scammy, but my wife contacted an animal communicator and asked a few questions. The answers gave us so much peace. We asked:

1) Was it painful? 
2) Were you happy with us?
3) Can you come back again?

To 1) and 2) he said that was feeling so tired near the end. The communicator mentioned that although he looked timid/sweet, he was actually quite smart and knew where he had to go. He was a bit angry at first though and the communicator was surprised. Why? He felt like he was a bad boy because he said he was loved and lived a good life but seeing us so upset made him feel like he did something wrong. When I consider that dogs are smart but are somewhat like kindergarten students, that makes sense to me in how he sees things.

With 2) he said he was happy but sometimes felt like he was our baby, even if he couldn't be that. This was kind of shocking to us (more below).

With 3) he said no right away but added, "only if I can come back as their baby".

The strange thing is, we didn't tell the communicator that we wanted a child or were trying. My wife and I have been trying for some time to have a child, so this was a bit surreal. He also had a tear in his eyes too when thinking about the memories and said he'd build a tower of memories to go through. He was happiest when we were all together and was so proud of us when we all went for a walk (he thought his daddy and mommy were so handsome/pretty hehe, which is funny because we don't think that of ourselves but thought that about him!)

My wife asked the communicator if he wanted to come back as a baby but he said he was unsure if that were possible. But if not, he would wait for us in Heaven.

As I mentioned, this could all be fiction and I generalized the reply here, but based on his answers and our current focus, it feels real. The other part that was weird was that when we came home after, both my wife and I heard sounds that sounded like him. It could be us looking for coincidences but it seems surreal. When I forgot to hang up my keys, I went downstairs to hang them up and I don't know how I did it? but in hanging them up, his cowboy hat fell to the ground. I might have touched it, brushed it, or the motion of my hand made the air pass it, but that it fell was just...eerie.

Lastly, in going to a get a bubble tea (a guilty pleasure of ours) I had this song in my head. Unfortunately, I have only heard it a few times and couldn't remember the lyrics. A work colleague and neighbour both had the song, so I could of asked them about the title but I figured I'd wait and try to find it myself again later. When I parked the car at the BBT shop (about a 20 minute drive) I heard the exact song! It's catchy but was released at least 6 months ago and I haven't heard it in at least 6 months. It might have been on the nearby restaurant's playlist but I tell myself...what if I parked in a different spot? Got stuck in traffic? At a traffic light? Or left 30 seconds later? I just had enough time to snag the title using Shazam, but it was surreal.

To me, in my life, I've seen things that I cannot accept as sheer coincidence. I'm quite logical and scientific in many ways but these things that have happened I cannot explain and so...it only confirms to me that there is something more than this and that, God willing, perhaps my wife will get pregnant and he can come back as our baby (which my wife always wanted). And when my time comes, I hope either way that we all see each other again.

I know it sounds crazy and weird but I believe in this and am grateful for the peace it has given us. We are still sad of course but...it has given us both peace.

Take care everyone!


Mark


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi Mark, 

My song is really sad! I liked the U2 one--it is very soothing. What is the one you heard in the car? 

Personally, I'm not into psychics, but we have had several people here on the forum who have used them and felt comforted from the messages they received. I'm so glad you have felt that comfort.

I love bubble tea also--it's big here in San Jose. What is your favorite kind? I want to try something new, but I love Thai tea so much it's hard to get anything else LOL

I wish you and your wife all the luck in the world on conceiving! I don't know your ages or circumstances, but I'd recommend seeing a fertility specialist as soon as possible if you've already given it a good try. I know you would be absolutely amazing parents to a human baby! 

Have a great day


----------



## mrgisa (Aug 5, 2020)

Hi Zooeysmom,


Sorry about my delayed reply. I would like to think we are doing a little bit better each day, but there are still hard times (and I know that's to be expected). Time has a funny way of bending, speeding up, and slowing down. The one I had stuck in my head and heard when I parked was called Dance Monkey by Tones and I. Her voice is still..."unique" but the tune is very catchy. Here's a link to the song:






Yes, I too am not 100% into the whole psychics thing but like I said: I've seen things in my lifetime that seem to have been mathematically impossible in terms of coincidence. Maybe that's me trying to find reason but there are other clues to me, like Deja vu, weird twists of fate in avoiding things or finding things...and going down the rabbit hole even more, it has been a long time for me, but I've also felt/seen the aura of at least one other...like I say, anyone who knows me will tell you that I am very scientific, logical, and rational, but based on answers we were given and knowing our dog, it really felt quite like him in many ways.

My favourite flavour? Oh, that's tough! Here, they make several kinds, including one that is like a slushie. For a long time, my favourite was their grape slushie with pearls, but the flavour based seems to have changed (different supplier or something) so I don't get it as much as I used to. I also enjoy their chocolate mint and taro type now and again (such a unique flavour) even vanilla, on a blue moon, but lately find myself liking a lemonade type equivalent. That said, it's a drive for us to get, expensive, and not healthy, so we're trying to cut back. I have more time in the summer and so that's when I usually go to get it.

Thank you kindly for wishing us good luck and for your kind compliments. 

Step by step, day by day. It's all we can do.

Mark


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

No worries, Mark! Oh, I love that song, haha! It does get stuck in your head. 

Thank you for sharing your fave bobas. Those sound delicious.

Baby or babies! I'm so looking forward to that day for you! That's so sweet that you will call the baby Soondol ❤

I just bought a face mask from Cuddle Clones with Zooey's picture on it and it reminded me that maybe you would like to do that with a photo of Soondol, or make a stuffed animal "clone" out of him--have you seen their website? Custom Stuffed Animals of Pets - 100% Premium Quality | Cuddle Clones

Take care


----------



## mrgisa (Aug 5, 2020)

Glad you like the song. That's something to consider, for sure. Thank you again for your kind compliments. I think the stuffed animal clone would bring back too many memories of him. Maybe someday?

Take care!


----------



## Pam Oranski (Jul 22, 2020)

Mikey’s mommy said:


> I’m so sorry about your dog..I just came across your post while researching collapsed trachea for my 13 year old Maltese. He started coughing on Thursday and by Saturday night was not stopping. Took him to the Vet on Sunday and was diagnosed with collapsed trachea. Same meds as your dog did not help. I haven’t slept much. I called the vet again this morning and he changed the frequency of the meds. It’s 3am and not much help but only for an hour of no coughing. I’m scared this might get worse. My dog is always home, we don’t smoke, he has never worn a collar, he only walks outside at night. I’m trying to find help but seems as if there’s nothing more than the same meds...


I’m so ver sorry about your baby. I’m going to respond by posting my Facebook post that I made to my Maltese group back in July. Please join the CT FB group I suggest. You will find a great deal of info, advice, and comfort. The administrators dog has CT and she has previously lost a dog to CT. You can also reach out to me with further questions. Bless you in your journey.. Karen is the admin of the FB site she is amazing. Please tell her PAm invited you to join. 

Monday I will be making the heartbreaking decision to help my precious Mia make her final journey. But before I do, I want to share some info with everyone. My lil Mia is almost 15. Her heart and lungs and kidneys and liver and almost e everything are in excellent condition. Except, she has a collapsing trachea, totally obliterated. She can’t breath. This is what I want to share: collapsing trachea is an extremely common condition in small breeds. Maltese are very prone to this condition. When Mia was diagnosed 3 years ago by our vet of 25 years, he prescribed Hydrocodone and Temeril P and said that is all that can be done. I believed him. I didn’t wake up until 3 months ago when I lost Mia’s sister overnight to undiagnosed CHF. Then I finally realized Vets don’t know everything. I started researching collapsing trachea (I literally spent hours). and found out that there is SO MUCH THAT CAN BE DONE for CT!!! I started implementing things for Mia but I was too late to help her in any real way. All the damage had been done. PLEASE if you notice your dogs starting to cough when they drink water, when they are playing, after running etc. Any new cough, get them to the vet and ask for a collapsing trachea diagnosis. Then join a Collapsing Trachea FB site. The one I highly recommend is COLLAPSING TRACHEA IN SMALL DOGS PLUS Larygenal Paraylais . Do your research. CT is a manageable condition with the correct meds. and supplements. My hope is by reaching out I can save someone my miserable failure as Mia’s mother and help save another persons unnecessary heartbreak. I will be happy to answer questions. During the next 3 days I will be spending every minute that Mia is awake with her. But, I will get back with you.


----------



## Happinesstogo (Oct 17, 2015)

mrgisa said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> 
> First post on the forums (hello everyone!). I've come here because I was hoping to get some advice...
> ...


Sorry, I just read your post. It's so hard to know just what to do when a pup is so small. It just breaks your heart. You're doing so much to make his life easier. God bless you!

Lainie


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Mark - I'm so sorry for your and your wife's loss. The hardest thing in the world is letting go of a beloved pet but it's also the most unselfish. Some people just can't say goodbye and the dog goes through more pain and suffering. You thought about Soondol and not yourselves. I hope that you indeed do have a child but even if that isn't in the cards, I hope that you heal your hearts.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Thinking of you tonight, how are you doing


----------



## Workingmom92 (Aug 14, 2021)

mrgisa said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> 
> First post on the forums (hello everyone!). I've come here because I was hoping to get some advice...
> ...


----------



## Workingmom92 (Aug 14, 2021)

mrgisa said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> 
> First post on the forums (hello everyone!). I've come here because I was hoping to get some advice...
> ...


Hello!
Looks like this was a bit ago, but hopefully if it doesn't help you it will help someone else. I have the exact same thing going on with my min-pin. I use Theo-24 for reopening the airway along with the Hydrocodin every 6 - 9 hours. She is also on a fluid pill to keep her lungs clear. I read that Cerenia is now used off label for upper trach collapses but haven't tried it. During high pollen days, 1 regular Benadryl also helps a bunch and is calming like maybe you are finding with the CBD oil. The first offering from our initial vet was an inhaler. I don't know if it actually helps, but in those long coughing fits it definitely makes me feel better to offer immediate relieve...airdawg is where I found the adapter for dogs. Like you, I'll do the right thing when the time comes but most of the day she is so full of life yet.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Our Kitzi has a murmur & a lower CT. He is on 2 heart meds, & he also takes Lomotil for CT. He has remained stable in the last year & the Lomotil helps w/his breathing (CT). I am a member of the FB group Pat mentioned in this posting above. We have not had to use throat drops or the Manuka honey/slippery elm mix thus far. An enlarging heart can press on the trachea causing collapse---esp. in the lower area. Kitzi does not yet have CHF. He does get egg-shell membrane (as does Lisi) to strengthen the trachea. Dr. Mercola also has an Ubiuinol for cats & dogs that helps to support normal cardiovascular function (it is a spay can where I put one spray on the pups' food at night). Kitzi has one ruptured chordae tendineae. The cardiologist told us we can expect to see more ruptures as this progresses. Kitzi's first rupture came quickly & apparently out of nowhere w/no noticing precipitation. It was a horrific episode w/my husband practically running stop lights to get us to the hospital/clinic in time. We were not sure he would make it. By the time we arrived he was already a bit better. He now has an excellent cardiologist who sees him every 6 months & does an echo every year. She is the one who noticed the CT of the lower part near the heart when she looked at his exrays. 
Our advice is always to press one's vet to see the best specialist possible, do one's research so good questions can be formulated & keep up w/off label meds that have been helpful in some dogs.


----------



## ewalters323 (Nov 5, 2021)

Hi Mark,
I just found this post, and a was very sorry to hear that you lost your sweet Soondol. I was searching this post for my sweet baby Kim Chee (his first mommy and daddy were Korean). He and Soondol could be brothers! They look so much alike. You can see his pictures  Soondol was so adorable. I am sorry for your loss. I am going through an almost identical situation to what you described in your posts right now, cooking special food, staying up all night, etc etc. My pup does not always have choking like Soondol, but he has apnea, so he stops breathing when he is asleep, and it happens at least 100 (really!) per night. Also, he sometimes suffers seizures, possibly from the oxygen deficit (at night) and has started having choking fits when he is stressed out during grooming and things that did not bother him. He is only 6 1/2. It is breaking my heart, because he is the light of my life and I would do anything for him. And like you I am afraid to leave him because I don't want him to die alone. We have had EVERY test done and there is literally NOTHING wrong with him, other than his trachea, which is weakened near the bronchi. I live in a country I will not mention but we do not have great medical care so the doctors have literally prescribed nothing and done nothing, and there is not any holistic medicine or acupuncture or uni here, and I do not think he would survive a flight home to the US for treatment. I am a nurse so I take excellent care of him, but also like you, I have notice him pulling away from me lately, and I've been wondering about his quality of life. It is very frustrating not being able to do anything for him. I have taken him to three vets already and they have not even given me an inhaler for him. Anyway, Thank you for sharing your experience and know that you are not alone. Peace, Elizabeth and Kim Chee dog


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Elizabeth---there is a FB group for collapsed trachea with lots of good info that may help. I have a great cardiologist but I also get info from this FB site. Maybe it would be helpful to you? I wish there was something more I could offer as I know how desperate one feels when there is no help & no good advice.


----------



## Baci's mom (Oct 9, 2020)

My heart breaks for your loss. Your love of Soondol is very obvious. Take care.


----------



## mrgisa (Aug 5, 2020)

Hi Everyone,


First, apologies to those who wrote messages. I had unsubscribed and didn't see the extra replies. I am still amazed at the kindness and empathy so many of you gave. Thank you...

Things, in some ways, got a bit easier as time went on. Make no mistake, we still cried now and again and had a hard time. We have a few videos of him we were able to watch which were bittersweet. I guess, sadly, that this is the way things are, in that these incredibly loyal and beloved companions simply don't get to live as long as we do. That, I think, is our burden and the price we must pay to have the pleasure of their incredible company. But better us than them, because they are pure and do not deserve anything painful.

Elizabeth, I hope things have improved for you and Kim Chee! It's...excruciating seeing them suffer and being powerless to help.

As for us, it's a long story but after trying for many years and going through some tough times, we were blessed and my wife got pregnant. She actually dreamt of Soondol several times (in one dream she had, I was his "voice" speaking, and she asked where he was and he said "in your tummy").

She recently gave birth and, despite a few precautions/overreactions, all seems well.  The interesting thing is, he was born at 8:09 - the same month and day he passed away!

We finally washed his blanket and pillow and I was in tears afterwards but, as crazy as it sounds, I truly believe that there is a part of Soondol in our son and that we will see the other essence of him in Heaven someday.

Thank you all again for your kindness and support. I wish you all nothing but the best, as you deserve nothing less.

Take care and stay safe!


Sincerely,
Mr. Gisa


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I was not sure if you had a boy or girl, but I am thinking it is a girl. . . anyhow--huge congratulations & I wish you all the best w/your baby---let us know how life goes as a family~


----------



## mrgisa (Aug 5, 2020)

Oops, I forgot to mention that. He is a boy. Thank you for the congrats and wishes. As you can imagine, we're crazy busy now but he's putting on weight and growing day by day, which is incredible to see. 

Mr. Gisa


----------



## CLL (11 mo ago)

Hi, 
For anyone searching for medications that might help with collapsing trachea try Lomotil!! I almost lost my (14 year old) dog to severe coughing that wouldn't stop for over a month (day or night), so far the medication has helped significantly and hoping that it continues to! 
Best wishes!


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Interesting, I thought Lomotil was for diarrhea!


----------



## CLL (11 mo ago)

Its label purpose is for anti diarrhea but for some reason has really helped with her coughing!!! We’ve tried everything (prednisone, abuterol inhaler, Fluticasone inhaler, hydrocodone, tramadol, Cerenia, and antibiotics) nothing was working until we tried lomotil. Wanted to share this info in case it can help other dogs too! Hoping that she stays healthy and the medication keeps working. Best wishes.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Fascinating! Glad it works for yours!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Kitzi has been on Lomotil for about 2 yrs. (the pill is tiny & cut into 4 parts) prescribed by his cardiologist. I only give it to him now once a day but it is prescribed for 2 x day. Many have found this product which is used off-label to help w/coughing in dogs w/CT.


----------

